# Sash Tests



## bitesizemidgee (Dec 26, 2006)

My academy has never used them before, but is going to be implementing sash tests to use as an internal ranking system, much like karate's belt tests. Although I realize this is more or less just a money making scheme, as a individual's reputation will be determined by their amateur/pro record, but you can't argue that it keeps those less dedicated to their training motivated, and brings in more people for me to work on. Does anyone know if legitimate Thai training camps use shash tests or anything of the like, or is this more of a Western business concept?


----------



## Jagermeister (Dec 28, 2006)

I think I can speak for the majority of the people on this board and say that we'd be a little weary of this, solely for the reason, as you already feel, that it smacks of a mcdojo money making scheme.  It's not really something popular in the West, or anywhere else for that matter.


----------



## thaistyle (Dec 28, 2006)

I had an instructor at my old muay thai school that used the sash ranking system from traditional krabi krabong.  He still uses it at his new school in China.  I want to say that it is also used by some muay boran schools too.  It helps students to stay motivated and helps them see that they are actually advancing.  If your instructor is doing just for the money, then I would watch out but if it is to help students, then I wouldn't worry to much.


----------

